# p1447 need help



## mo97hb (Jan 3, 2009)

I failed my emisions test with the error code p1447. I noticed my truck makes a rapid clicking sound maybe about 7 or 8 clicks when I turn the key to on and when I turn the key to off. it also clicks when I rev the engine while pushing in the clutch while rolling. I replaced this clicking part from a junkyard. (e9t170 74) believe it or not the new part makes the same grinding/clicking noise. This part looks like it connects the the evap system so I figured this was the problem. it is located in the passenger side of the engine compartment with a 6 wire connector and 2 hoses

I took all the hoses off the charcoal canisiter under the spare tire and noticed no black pouder in the lines.

150k miles, MT, 4cy 97 HB

Code comes back after about 20 mins of driving.

Please help me get the "red rocket" legal again!


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

replace the charcoal canister under the bed.


----------



## mo97hb (Jan 3, 2009)

I put the computer in diagnostic mode and it produced the light sequence 0111 "Evap purge flow monitoring system" according to my haynes manual.

Is there anyway to check if the canister is bad?

Does any one elses truck have a ripid clicking / grinding noise when the key is turned to on or off? Here is the part that is clicking


----------



## Ren96 (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm having a similar problem with my truck. I know this post is old, but what was the verdict.


----------

